# Concealed Carry vs Open Carry



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

While I don't disagree with the writer's arguments for carrying concealed, I still like to open carry once in a while. That way the "sheeple" will get used to the fact that there ARE law abiding citizens out there that DO carry. Open carry does have a tactical disadvantage, though. (A reminder, we can carry either way here in MN, as with some other states)

http://paulhager.org/why004.htm


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Spare me the sight of all the Gang/Bangers walking around with there Glocks and Rocks ( rocks:slang for drugs). I would just as soon keep it conceal carry and that way I can surprise the punk. Out in the woods I always got one on my hip in plain few.


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

And that is why I normally carry concealed. Like I said, open carry does have a tactical disadvantage. I carry while hunting, too. That's about the only time you will find me "in the woods". I also carry openly around the yard. One doesn't even need a permit to carry on one's own property up here.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

I do both. It depends on the situation and where I'm going. Typically I open carry in around my small town or when I'm out doing chores running erands etc. If I/we go anywhere other than our own little local 'comfort zone' I conceal. 

I do agree with the fact that if you don't practice a RIGHT (open carry) you will lose it......


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

I'd much rather open carry if I had that option. If I had the option I would almost never carry concealed. It would be more comfortable and less awkward and would allow a much faster draw. Plus it would allow the sheeple know that firearms don't wander the streets in search of blood but rather street scum cause crimes. You would certainly see a huge decrease in crime if people would open carry. What a polite country this would be!


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

He has a follow up article on this page: http://paulhager.org/why005.htm
further discussing open carry.


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

Revolver said:


> I'd much rather open carry if I had that option. If I had the option I would almost never carry concealed. It would be more comfortable and less awkward and would allow a much faster draw. Plus it would allow the sheeple know that firearms don't wander the streets in search of blood but rather street scum cause crimes. You would certainly see a huge decrease in crime if people would open carry. What a polite country this would be!


Perhaps, perhaps not, as far as the decrease in crime & open carry. Carrying concealed has a good tactical advantage. That being, the fact that a criminal can't always pick out who is armed and who is not. With open carry, you have identified yourself and the criminal can go by the old adage, "forewarned is forearmed". If a criminal KNOWS one is carrying, they can select a more opportune time to "jump" the armed person OR just move on to another potential victim. One has to remember the Tueller drill and always keep that in the back of their mind.


----------



## Nathan Plemons (Aug 11, 2006)

Thor said:


> OR just move on to another potential victim.


Which means that it is not me. If more people were armed, maybe more criminals would think twice about their actions. I'd rather the presence of the gun prevent a bad situation entirely then have to try to difuse it after it's started.

Living in KY, most people don't mind the sight of the gun. I've only had a few people even mention it, and this is in the form of a joke most of the time. The primary reason I have my CCW is so that if I have my gun on my back and I happen to sit down in my car, it is not suddenly considered "illegal" just because it's concealed, etc.

I enjoy my RIGHT to carry openly and my OPTION to carry concealed.


----------



## Davidq762 (Aug 28, 2006)

*Open carry....*

Prefer open carry myself. There are advantages and disadvantages to both of course. But, I believe the visual effect of having a gun in view acts as a deterrent as well. Faith plays a big role in any situation, IMHO.

As far as open carry giving an 'edge' to a potential crook. The natural course for a crook, is to seek the path of least resistance. Their whole game is to get something for nothing, or with as little effort as possible. A little bit different with druggies, however, as they are driven by a real or imagined 'need'. Faith certainly would come into play in those instances, for your potential enemy is not in their right mind.

I believe that if you present yourself as a target - you'll be one. It has a lot to do with your appearance and how you carry yourself. If you are alert, and paying attention to your surroundings, the prospective criminal will go on to easier prey as a general rule. Awareness is key. As well as always looking the world in the eye, with a little smile. It freaks most people out. 

Now, I'm 6'2" and around 190, and generally display a 'don't mess with me, and I won't mess with you' attitude. So, I do have a physical advantage, as far as a somewhat intimidating appearance. (Although I try to not act like a prick). It would reasonably seem that I wouldn't come off as an easy 'mark'. And after about 10 years of open carry, I've never been directly confronted by an attacker. And, I know that possibly bad situations have been deterred because of my gun being visable.

*Practise*, *practise*, *practise* is the rule in either concealed or open carry, IMO. The more you practise, the more confidence you'll have. The more confidence you have, the less likely you'll be a target. That's my take anyways, for what it's worth.....which won't even buy you a cup of coffee! :mrgreen:


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

If we ever get open carry in Texas I will just stick with concealed. There are advantages and disadvantages to both. If you stick to one or the other you only have to remember one set of tactics. Concealed you have the element of surprise but must move your clothing to reach your gun. Open you need to give yourself a little more personal space between you and other folks. Just study tactics used according to your personal carry prefrence and practice them.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Don't forget the politics involved. If we have open carry in Texas, there will be more places that post "No concealed carry" signs. In most cases, it's better that sheeple don't know you are carrying.


----------



## One (Dec 2, 2006)

ugh, if we dont get concealed carry here in Wisconsin by the time i hit 21 i'm moving to arizona, lol , they have "shall-issue" laws there right? so is it pretty easy to get a permit there?

also here for open carry , there are no laws against it but you will be ticketted for disturbing the peace or disturbing public safety anyways ... which is bull

but if we had both i'd much rather conceal carry, i'd rather not have them know that i have a gun/where it is ... maybe they'd be more apt to attack me but maybe they'd be more apt to try and snatch my visible gun from the holster, and take the gun AND my money ...now they have my gun to go rob people with, screw that, lol


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Another point being missed is the permits. How can we allow the government to have us pay to partially exercise a right guaranteed to use by the Constitution. That would be like the requirement of a permit to speak publically.


----------



## LegionnaireZ (Oct 22, 2006)

Revolver said:


> Another point being missed is the permits. How can we allow the government to have us pay to partially exercise a right guaranteed to use by the Constitution.* That would be like the requirement of a permit to speak publically.*


I think that you might need that... depending on the size...lol


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

It is ok to open carry here in Oregon. I never have. It fells a little weird. What is also weird is that one can open carry at age 18 on. Although someone under 21 cannot buy a handgun or ammunition they can possess it on their person.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I tend to be like Maximo. I prefer to conceal and always do.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

If I had the option to open carry I think I would...not all the time though. It would depend on where I was going. For the most part Im fine with concealed, but there are times for work where I have to go to a place in the more dangerous parts of the cities and I feel that if I had a weapon exposed, that a potential criminal would think twice before commiting a crime against me, whereas if it was concealed, the criminal would think Im just a "sitting duck".


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I am still debating whether or not to get a permit. I have a feeling the CCW laws are allowing the government to register people that have guns thereby avoiding the need (wish) to register the guns.

The more we allow to be taken away the more will be.

I don't believe in gun registration or people registration.

I do open carry when I wish as allowed in Arizona.


----------



## bearridge (Sep 22, 2006)

Whew! I never read threads like this. I been missin' a heap. Ya'll got me thinkin' hard on this one. Too bad tv dont do the same.









regards
bearridge

Gus: Pretty aint they?
Pea: Well I reckon.
Gus: Let's chase 'em........ya want to?
Pea: Shoot us one fer our supper?
Gus: Naw I mean chase 'em jest for the sport
Pea: Ta run 'em off?
Gus: Naw ya don't git the point do ya Pea. I mean ta chase 'em because before long there won't be any buffalo left ta chase.
Pea: Them bulls'll hook ya. You remember ole man Barlow. That buffalo hooked him bad
Gus: Ole man Barlow was a slow thinker..............kinda like somebody else I could name.
Pea: Well he was a slow walker too when that buffalo got through with him. Wonder whatever happened to him?
Gus: He married a fat widow over on the Blanco river and had a passle of kids. Now you might as well have done the same thing yourself since you don't want to chase buffalo.
Pea: Well I don't belive I'd want ta chase buffalo even if I was married.
Gus: Did I even mention it.
Pea: Well I like being a bachelor Gus.
Gus: Well that's good Pea because I'm sure it's all part of God's plan.......that you are one.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

TOF said:


> I am still debating whether or not to get a permit. I have a feeling the CCW laws are allowing the government to register people that have guns thereby avoiding the need (wish) to register the guns.
> 
> The more we allow to be taken away the more will be.
> 
> ...


Maybe? I figure I'm so vocal about my pro gun stance that I would be a target of the anti-gunners should they decide to take my guns forcefully. I would rather be legal now and carry to protect those I love and myself than carry illegally and risk jail/prison time.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Open carry is allowed here in NC, but I don't think it's very popular. I have only seen one person carry openly and that was a customer in a gun shop. What makes it worse here it that there is an odd law on the books called "Going Armed To The Terror of the People". This law prohibits you from arming yourself with a dangerous and unusual weapon (a gun is considered that) and going about to cause terror in others. So basically you can be carrying legally openly and someone can call the cops, and you potentially get charged with a crime depending on the PD, DA, etc. 

I'll just keep it in my pants. You get in less trouble that way .... in more ways than one. :mrgreen:


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

propellerhead said:


> Don't forget the politics involved. *If we have open carry in Texas, there will be more places that post "No concealed carry" signs.* In most cases, it's better that sheeple don't know you are carrying.


How did you come to this conclusion?


----------



## RUGER45 (Jan 19, 2007)

I would rather carry concealed, because it has a good tactical advantage. :smt023


----------



## rob61590 (Dec 21, 2006)

in the state of new york you can't even have a ccw unless you carry large amounts of cash on you :smt076


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

rob61590 said:


> in the state of new york you can't even have a ccw unless you carry large amounts of cash on you :smt076


Is that so you can bribe the officials to let you have a CCW? :mrgreen:


----------



## rob61590 (Dec 21, 2006)

Luckily i still have the right to buy a gun.


----------



## bangbang (Jan 18, 2007)

I feel that open carry sets you up to be a target. Anyone who is armed is liley to take you out FIRST!

That being said, the path of least resistance will be away from YOU, and the criminal may decide to rob the corner shop at the next intersection.

I would not want to take that risk though...anyone with a gun on his hip stands a chance of getting hit in the back of the head with some object and having his gun stolen.


----------



## mw1311 (Feb 7, 2007)

I might carry open sometimes if it would be legal here in texas. however, a plus of legal open carry is that you can't get in trouble if your CCW shows.


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

Virginia has open carry, but you would definitely freak some people out by doing it here in northern VA. You can't carry concealed in a restaurant that serves alcohol - but you can carry open (go figure). Despite this option, I usually do not go heeled into restaurants.


----------

